# looking for foreground plants



## jello212 (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking for any kind of foreground plants. Recently got back into planted tanks and have a 40 stretch hex. Looking for anything grassy but will consider all. Thanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have some Ranunculus Inundatus and some Eleocharis belem (I think). Doing a plant trim today so have quite a few more plants. I'm in Joshua TX.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Tex Gal said:


> I have some Ranunculus Inundatus and some Eleocharis belem (I think). Doing a plant trim today so have quite a few more plants. I'm in Joshua TX.


Id possibly be interested in the Belem Hairgrass if you have any extra available after Jello got what it is needed.


----------



## jello212 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> I have some Ranunculus Inundatus and some Eleocharis belem (I think). Doing a plant trim today so have quite a few more plants. I'm in Joshua TX.


Oh that is so awesome. I've never seen the Ranunculus Inundatus before. Very pretty. I would gladly take some of each and share with others once it has grown to that point...lol. im out if town for work until about Tuesday. Any chance I could come by this week to get some?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

blayne if you are ever out my way come get some of my stuff before it dies, and help with my saltwater.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you need any stems, I can hook you up. I'm just 10 miles from Tex Gal's house.


----------



## jello212 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you but im not really wanting any tall plants. Trying to keep the water column open.


----------

